# Great White Peptides???



## DarksideSix (Apr 14, 2015)

anyone used them lately??  I just went to their site to pick up a few things and now all they have is water and syringes.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 14, 2015)

Stay far far away.  I've seen a lot of negative reviews on them from 2011 till this day.  Purchase Peptides is my go to personally.  But I'm sure there is a board favorite here.


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2015)

GWP is all done with research chems ect..,


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 14, 2015)

Peptide Pros has been on point thus far, and they are a sponsor.  Just a thought.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 14, 2015)

I think the last nail has been pounded in the gwp coffin. No go.


----------



## jackson1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Strong peptides has treated me right.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 14, 2015)

Really??  WTF happened?  i get a coupon or special emailed to me at least a few times a week but never pay attention to it until i need them.  Did they get busted??


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> Really??  WTF happened?  i get a coupon or special emailed to me at least a few times a week but never pay attention to it until i need them.  Did they get busted??



No idea, I emailed them asking what's up... no response.  They did announce that they were getting rid of their shit at huge discounts.


----------



## snake (Apr 15, 2015)

DF said:


> GWP is all done with research chems ect..,



^^ What he said! ^^


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 15, 2015)

I think they were feeling heat and got out.  Too bad.   Their Cialis was bomb.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2015)

Gwp was garbage.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 15, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Gwp was garbage.



Their adex crashed the fukk out of my E2 tho. I'm not sure how the Cialis was cause I was using it for preworkout lol. T3 worked for sure. I can tell when the thyroid meds kick in.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2015)

Their shit was hit and miss. And when it wasn't completely bunk it was under dosed. I only used their stane.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 15, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Their shit was hit and miss. And when it wasn't completely bunk it was under dosed. I only used their stane.



I only ordered once. Guess i got lucky lol


----------

